# Kaufberatung - Iphone vs. Rest der Welt



## Mushroom (28. Juni 2009)

Hi!

Ich suche ein neues Handy - aber welches...

Kriterien sind: 

-Schneller Internetzugang
-Guter Browser
-Videokamera
-Viele  sogenannte Apps zum Nachinstallieren
-GPS 
-Navi (kostenlos wäre super, wäre aber auch bereit bissl was extra zu zahlen)
-Bluetooth

In der engeren Auswahl befinden sich bisher:

-Iphone 3GS
-HTC Touch Pro 2
-Nokia N97
-Xperia X1


So weit so gut. 

Allerdings kenne ich mich mit Handys kein bisschen aus, und bin auch gern für andere Vorschläge als die in meiner Favoritenliste offen...

Was würdet ihr mir Empfehlen 

mfg

Mushroom


----------



## adler93 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Iphone nehmen, das neue 3GS ist nach den Videos die man sieht echt sehr schnell und es bringt doch alles mit was du suchst .


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

ich würde dir das touch diamond 2 von htc empfehlen

HTC - Products - HTC Touch Diamond2 - Overview

das läuft mit windowsmobile, hat eine bessere auflös. als das iphone, bessere kamera, usw.
also progs gibts genug, gps ist onboard und damit auch navisoftware installierbar


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Juni 2009)

ich hab diese frage hier im forum ja auch gestellt kannst du dir mal anschauen!
also ich selber hab mir dann auch gleich gestern nen vertrag gemacht und das omnia 8910 HD geholt!
das ist wirlich ein Apfel EI Pfanne gegner! 
aber was auch zu empfehlen ist Touch Diamond 2!

alle daten zu jeden handy findest du bei Handys, News, Testberichte, Spiele und Tarife Areamobile - das Onlinemagazin für Mobile Endgeräte
da kannst du die handy sogar vergleich 

willst du einen vertrag machen? wenn ja wieviel telefonierst du? und was würdest du max. zahlen bzw. willst du ein DOU tarif? mit einem Dou tarif sind alles handy immer günstiger.
DOU heißt sein SIMkarten!

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Mushroom (28. Juni 2009)

Hey!

Ich würde gern einen Vertrag für max. 40EUR mit Internetflat + Freiminuten/SMS abschliesen.

Bei T-Mobiel bekommt man auf einige Tarife 10EUR Azubi-Rabatt.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Juni 2009)

ich kann dir einen super günsitgen vertragshändler anbieten! da hab ich gestern auch mein Vertrag gemacht LINK IT

schau rein also die sind super günstig!


----------



## Pommes (28. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar iPhone
It's perfect


----------



## Mushroom (28. Juni 2009)

Danke, werde da mal Durchschauen!

@SolidBadBoy

Hast du das Handy schon? 

Wenn Ja:

Ist der Browser wirklich so langsam wie im Test?
Läuft da Windows Mobile drauf? Wenn ja kann ich dann doch Opera Mobile o.Ä. Installieren?

mfg


----------



## Hanskaese (28. Juni 2009)

Ich hab heute das Iphone 3Gs 32GB in schwarz bekommen und kann e nach den ersten kleinen Tests nur empfehlen. Auch der Internetzugang über Wlan funktioniert recht schnell. Von der Aufmachung ist es einfach unschlagbar (meine Meinung )


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2009)

habs 3G und bin total zufrieden (in weiß)


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Juni 2009)

Mushroom schrieb:


> Danke, werde da mal Durchschauen!
> 
> @SolidBadBoy
> 
> ...


ich habs nicht!
windows ist nicht drauf sondern symbian OS
es läuft recht schenll der zugang ins internet. ich wüsst nicht welches handy das besser könnt?!


----------



## Mushroom (28. Juni 2009)

Hm...

Das Symbian OS finde ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd ;(


----------



## TheFurious (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich hatte sie schon alle....HTC Herald mit WinMob 6, Nokia E71 mit Symbian, SE P1i, HTC Touch, HTC Diamond, die letzten Tage auch den Diamond 2, den Touch HD und aktuell das HTC Magic mit Android. Und das iPhone 3G. Und was habe ich geschimpft über´s Eierfon....keine Copy and Paste, keine Querformat tippen, keine Navilösung etc....habs weitergegeben. Gut auch weil ich kein T-Mob mehr bei mir im Ort hatte. Und was sit? 

Nachdem ich alle anderen oben aufgeführten Handys getestet hatte fielen mir folgende Punkte auf:

Kein Display ist besser als das vom iPhone. Was die Sensibilität, die Farbrillianz und die Schärfe angeht

Keines hat so eine hervorragende Haptik

Keines ein so flüssiges OS

Dann kam jetzt das OS 3.0 und ich muss sagen: Jetzt ist es fast perfekt. Ich versuche mir gerade wieder eines zu organisieren. Ob nun 3GS oder 3G ist rille. Den Kompass nutzt man nicht. Die Sprachsteuerung auch nicht. Bleibt nur noch Video und der Speed. Und ob das die Totschlagargumente sind sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2009)

video naja wers braucht speed is etz vorhanden tausendmal schneller der safari und alles andre


----------



## Mushroom (28. Juni 2009)

@TheFurios

Wenn dann nur das 3GS, da ich auf die Videofunktion nicht verzichten möchte...

Ich Tendiere bisher Stark zum IPhone.
Meine Arbeitskollegen halten das für den Totalen Müll aufgrund von Mac OS... Ich finde jedoch das Windows Mobile ziemlich bescheiden. Die ganze Menüführung ist total Unübersichtlich.

Würde ich auf dem IPhone ICQ oder Skype etc. zum laufen bekommen?
Navisoftware bekommt man für 99€ was für mich noch i.O. geht.
Was hat es mit diesem "Jailbreak" auf sich?


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2009)

ja läuft beides hab als app PALRINGO is absolut genial dafür


----------



## DarthTK (29. Juni 2009)

Mushroom schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Arbeitskollegen halten das für den Totalen Müll aufgrund von Mac OS....



Wer sowas äußert mag gern Dinge, die nicht so funktionieren wie sie einfach sollen 

Ich hab gestern mal mein iPhone 3GS eingerichtet. Da ist mir bei den Kontakten aufgefallen, dass die Telefonnummern, je nach Ländervorwahl gleich ins richtige Format gebracht werden. Sowas ist einfach intuitiv. Und sowas kenne ich nicht von Windows, oder sonstwas her.


----------



## Mushroom (29. Juni 2009)

Ok, somit steht das Iphone schon fast fest...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (29. Juni 2009)

ihh wie kann nur apfel ei pfanne denn kaufe.
jedes andere handy ist tausend mal besser!
iphone ist nur was für die die Apple mögen, ansonsten ist das 8910 HD deutlich besser!
beim omnia kannst du bis zu 28Gb insgesamt reinhauen!
die 32GB version vom Iphone ist sehr teuer! 
zudem was für nen vertrag willst du überhaupt machen? und mit welcher version 16 o. 32 GB?!

also mein vertrag kostet mit dem omnia und so nem 20€ handy 30€ für 2x Sim a 60min + WE Flat zu Vodafone und Festnetz

wenn du eine Internate Flat brauchst kannst du auch eine dazu buchen! aber wer auch draußen online sein will der ist wirklich krank und süchtig!!!
ich verstehe wenn man mit W-Lan irgendwo kurz surft oder so aber unbedingt die ganze zeit online zu sein finde ich total bescheuert!!!


EDIT:::
am dienstag werde ich ein Usertest über mein Omnia 8910 HD machen bis dahin abwarten


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2009)

ach komm wie lange hatest mal des iphone in der hand oder mal benutzt ne stunde? 5min? des iphone is genial gibt nix besseres und ich hab mich gut informiert vorm kauf und bin meht als zufrieden und 32gb sin nich teuer wennst es kostenlos bekommst


----------



## SolidBadBoy (29. Juni 2009)

kostenlos in wie fern?

ich mein der T-Mobile vertrag kostet mindestens 30€ und da ist schon die 16gb version sehr teuer!


----------



## Mushroom (29. Juni 2009)

@SolidBadBoy

Wegen Internet Unterwegs: Ich bin nicht süchtig danach oder sonst was, es ist einfach sehr Praktisch, auserdem sitz ich jeden Tag min. 2 Stunden im Zug... 

Ich glaub auch kaum das alle anderen Handys Tausend mal besser sind als das IPhone.

Beim 8910 HD ist der KO-Punkt für mich das Symbian OS! Klar sind 8 MP kamera + Videos in 1280x1024 (HD-Ready) ne geile sache 

Mit dem Kauf muss ich sowieso noch bis 9. Juli warten, da ich noch keine 18 bin 

Tarife bin ich mir noch unsicher... Aber nichts über 40EUR/Monat

Wollte eig. den Complete 120, allerdings ist da das I-Net Datenvolumen auf 300MB begrenzt, danach wird auf 64kb gedrosselt -.-

mfg


----------



## SolidBadBoy (29. Juni 2009)

Mushroom schrieb:


> @SolidBadBoy
> 
> Wegen Internet Unterwegs: Ich bin nicht süchtig danach oder sonst was, es ist einfach sehr Praktisch, auserdem sitz ich jeden Tag min. 2 Stunden im Zug...
> 
> ...



dannach wird nicht gedrosselt dannach wird ordentlich gezahlt!!!
ich war heut bei T shop. das apple find ich dennoch nicht so gut! es hat mich nicht überzeugt! und zudem sind die verträge arsch teuer!


----------



## Mushroom (29. Juni 2009)

Falsch, es wird gedrosselt auf 64kb/s. Zusatzkosten fallen aber keine an.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (29. Juni 2009)

ahh oky also wo ist dann da das probelm holls dir gleich! 
dann machen wir beide mal nen usertest und mal sehen welche vorteile deins gegen meins bittet 

wann hollst du es dir? meins kommt ende der woche und am dienstag fang ich an mit der usertest!

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## n0stradamus (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,

tut mir leid, dass ich hier so reinplatze,
aber hast du dir schonmal das Nokia 5800 XpressMusic näher angeschaut ?
Von der Übertragungsrate kann ich dir nichts erzählen, habe mich noch nicht so damit befasst.
Das Handy kam samstags und irgendwie habe ich darüber das Forum hier vergessen, die Auflösung ist klasse und richtig eingestellt funktioniert die Handschrifterkennung auch 1a.

Preislich spielt es nicht ganz in einer Liga mit dem iPhone, aber das dürfte ja kein Problem sein 

Entschuldigung nochmals, falls 

Gruß,

n0stradamus


----------



## cami (29. Juni 2009)

Ich rate dir auch zum iphone 3gs. Das Natel is einfach super. Ich würde meines nicht mehr hergeben, denn um eben mal ins inet zu gehen oder auch nur eins zu zocken, alles geht Problemlos.
Von mir eine klare Iphone empfehlung!


----------



## exa (29. Juni 2009)

schau dir mal noch samsung jet an!!!

gutes display, schnelle reaktion, alles was du willst hats drin


----------



## joel3214 (29. Juni 2009)

Also werde ich mich mal als iPhone Freak melden 
Zurzeit gibt es nichts mehr was andere Handys können was das iPhone nicht kann und dabei ist es egal ob das 3g oder 3gs (meine z.b. auch die Videoaufzeichnung aber dazu später mehr).
Ok der Preis ist hoch aber wenn man überlegt wie viel es kann und wie viel Spaß es macht dann wird man merken es hat sich gelohnt 
Ihr werdet jetzt denken was labert der da.
Bluetooth gibt es nicht und und und.
Aber erstens gibt es den App Store.
Und dann den JB  (das Kaufargument überhaupt)
Glaube ich darf nicht mehr da zu sagen sonnst gibt es eine Verwarnung  
Aber man kann sich gerne an mich per PN melden 
Es sei nur so viel gesagt man kann alle Funktionen haben die es zurzeit gibt.
Außer die Hardware ist nicht vorhanden.
Dann noch was zu der Kamera wehr braucht schon 8 mp für ein Handy xD
Aber das ist wieder was anderes 
Also wer fragen hat bei mir melden 

Gruß


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2009)

hm also ich bin auch zufrieden ich hab nichts fürs iphone gezahlt kann kostenlos in jedes netz telen 150frei sms und auch festnetz gratis zahl um die 70 euro habs 16gb die mehr als ausreichend sind und bin mit der os3.o total zufrieden jetzt weil copy past hat man vermisst ansonsten ja ich kanns nur empfeheln


----------



## Mushroom (30. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann steht wohl das IPhone so weit fest 

Nur welcher Tarif? Will auf jeden Fall ne Inet flat


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Juli 2009)

Mushroom schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Ich würde gern einen Vertrag für max. 40EUR mit Internetflat + Freiminuten/SMS abschliesen.
> 
> Bei T-Mobiel bekommt man auf einige Tarife 10EUR Azubi-Rabatt.


Nimm den Vertrag Complete 120 mitsamt iPhone 3GS 

Wenn du Azubi und maximal 25 Jahre alt, oder Student und maximal 29 Jahre alt bist, dann bekommst du den eigentlich 50 € im Monat kostenden Tarif Complete 120 um 10 Euro pro Monat günstiger, für 40 €. 

Darin enthalten: 120 Freiminuten in alle Netze (danach 29C/Min), 40 Frei-SMS und 5 Frei-MMS, sowie eine WLAN-Hotspot und eine HSDPA-Flat (allerdings wird nach 300 MB auf 64KBit runtergeschaltet). Für 40 € imo noch ganz OK ...... dabei gibts dann ein iPhone 3GS mit 16Gig für einmalig 90 bzw mit 32Gig für 180 €.



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> dannach wird nicht gedrosselt dannach wird ordentlich gezahlt!!!


Falsch, ab Complete 120 ist es tatsächlich eine Internetflat, allerdings wird nach 300 MB (Complete 120), 1 GB (Complete 240) oder 5 GB (Complete 1200) von HSDPA auf 64KBit heruntergeschaltet, das allerdings auch nur, wenn du über UMTS ins Netz gehst, die WLAN-Hotspotflat stellt dir weiter volle Geschwindigkeit an z.B. Bahnhöfen zur Verfügung.

Das, was du meinst gilt z.B. für den Vertrag Complete 60, wo nach 200MB Datenvolumen pro angefangenem MB ein Aufschlag von 49 Cent fällig -> Und DAS kann ins Auge gehen ! xD



> ich war heut bei T shop. das apple find ich dennoch nicht so gut! es hat mich nicht überzeugt! und zudem sind die verträge arsch teuer!


Ansichtssache :-/


Nun, ich jedenfalls warte derzeit sehnsüchtig auf den Montag, wo mir der Postbote mein 3GS hoffentlich endlich liefert = ) (Die Mistdinger sind ÜBERALL [!!!] total ausverkauft, kein T-Punkt /Saturn in Dortmund, Recklinghausen, Münster hat eines da gehabt, unbekannte Lieferzeit -> wtf ?! 

Tipp: Bestellt über die Telefonbestellhotline, wenn ihr ein iPhone wollt, die haben ein seperates Lager und haben noch welche, ganz im Gegensatz zur Onlinebestellung/T-Punkten. Geht in ~10min ^^

Einfach mal auf deren Inet-Seite gehen und die Tarife nachrechnen: http://www.t-mobile.de/iphone/tarife

Imo rockt "Complete 1200" wenn man sehr viel quaselt: 1200 Freiminuten, danach 9 Cent in alle Netze, für 90 € im Monat. War drauf und dran dort zuzuschlagen, hab dann aber ne Klasse drunter mein Kreuzchen gemacht, 20 Frei(Sprech)stunden erreiche ich dann doch wieder nicht ;P


----------



## Mushroom (1. Juli 2009)

@Ob4ru|3r

Was im am Complete 120 eben stört ist die Drosselung auf 64kb/s...
Denke 300MB hat man relativ flott erreicht wenn man ab und an mal nen Youtube Video o.Ä. anguckt  (Die haben ja Teilweise bis zu 10MB?)

mfg


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juli 2009)

Mushroom schrieb:


> @Ob4ru|3r
> 
> Was im am Complete 120 eben stört ist die Drosselung auf 64kb/s...
> Denke 300MB hat man relativ flott erreicht wenn man ab und an mal nen Youtube Video o.Ä. anguckt  (Die haben ja Teilweise bis zu 10MB?)
> ...


Tja .... so gesehen ist eigentlich jeder der Verträge negativ zu bewerten, da selbst beim Teuersten nach 5 Gig schon schluss ist mit HSDPA ..... das aber auch nur, wenn du übers Handy-UMTS-Netz gehst. Naja, gibt ja noch die Hotspot-Flat, in den meisten größeren Innenstädten hat man meist irgendwo einen in der Nähe :/

Wenn es mir tatsächlich nur aufs surfen ankäme, würde ich eh eher zu nem Netbook + UMTS- Vertrag/Stick greifen. 

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, wie die anderen Anbieter das jetzt handhaben mit Drosselung etc. Kenne mich nur beim iPhone grade wirklich mit den Tarifen aus, da ich mir jetzt erst selber eines bestellt habe und daher die Tarife mal unter die Lupe genommen habe .....


Ich sag mal so: Für EMails etc. reichts auch nach der Drosselung noch, n Youtube-Vid mit ~10MB wäre halt in 3min geladen .... noch nicht wirklich störend, warte selbst mit 16000er Leitung zu Hause manchmal so lange bis Youtube mal ausse Pötte kommt ;P Dramstischer wäre es da schon mit mit Bilder überladenen Websites ..... muss man halt ein wenig warten, aber was solls ?! Ich bin wohl dann eh eher mit Video-schauen / spielen beschäftigt ^^


----------



## ole88 (2. Juli 2009)

kann dir nur zustimmen meine meinung und auch deshalb hab ich den complete1200 genommen


----------



## Naumo (2. Juli 2009)

gut und günstig: 5800 Xpress Musik von Nokia
aber wenn du das geld hast iPhone, hat style, zwar nicht so viel drauf aber internet is super damit


----------



## mÆgges (2. Juli 2009)

ich finde das das iphone z.Z. einfach das beste gesammtpaket hat. die hardware ist ausreichend, das betriebssystem ist gut, es gibt jede menge apps - was will man mehr? ich bin noch am schwanken zwischen complete s/m/120.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> kann dir nur zustimmen meine meinung und auch deshalb hab ich den complete1200 genommen


Thehe, cih schau mal, wie ich so mit meinem Tarif klar komme ..... hab erst mal nen netten Herren im nächbesten T-Punkt ausgefragt, man kann den eigenen Vertrag jederzeit "aufwerten" auf z.B. Complete 1200, hab daher erst mal "klein" angefangen, und je nachdem, wie viel ich nachher mit dem iPhone quasel werd ich mal schauen, ob sich 'nen höherwertiger Vertrag nicht doch lohnen würde.



mÆgges schrieb:


> ich finde das das iphone z.Z. einfach das beste gesammtpaket hat. die hardware ist ausreichend, das betriebssystem ist gut, es gibt jede menge apps - was will man mehr? ich bin noch am schwanken zwischen complete s/m/120.


Ziemlich genau meine Meinung, ich hatte letzte Woche ne kleine Tour vom Saturn hin zum T-Punkt gemacht, und so ziemlich jedes in Frage kommende Gerät mal selber ausprobiert, und für mich steht fest: Obwohl das iPhone minimale Unzulänglichkeiten hat (wie z.B. das exklusive Befüllen mit Daten über iTunes) kommt doch kein anderes Gerät an dessen Benutzerfreundlichkeit heran, das Touch-Display ist einfach genial und kein Vergleich zu anderen Geräten, und jetzt mit der Tastatur im Querformat auch für meine großen Pranken  auch endlich nutzbar ^^


Von wegen "schwanke zwischen s/m/120" : Bedenke: Bei S und M telefonierst du zwar kostenlos nach T-Mobile und ins festnetz, aber in andere Handy-Netze sinds 29 Cent ! Das würde sich nur lohnen, wenn der Großteil deiner Kontakte auch wirklich Kunde bei T-Mobile ist, was z.B. bei mir nicht der Fall ist, bei mir ists ziemlich getreut, daher kommen nur die Tarife 120/240/1200 mit Inklusivminutenin ALLE Netze in Frage. 

Ist ne Frage der Rechnerei, wenn man nur wenig in andere Netze telefoniert, dann lohnt sich natürlich auch ein S / M Vertrag ....


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. Juli 2009)

hi jung,
ich bin grad mit meinem 8910HD im net  ist echt klasse! Wlan surfen geht sehr flott voran
Das ding ist wirklich zu empfehlen!

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## mÆgges (4. Juli 2009)

wie findest du das betriebssystem? habgehört das das net unbedingt das schnellste sein soll? find das nämlich auch extrem cool


----------



## SolidBadBoy (4. Juli 2009)

ja in der tat es ist wirklich ein bisschen zu langsam. das ist das einzigste was mich grad ankotzt! und dass ich kein gescheiten flash player finde der für die symbian S60 5th version gedacht ist!

hat da jemand vllt. ne ahnung was ich da dagegen machen kann?!
ich mein youtube geht aber auf anderen seiten kann ich überhaupt keine flash inhalte abspielen!
HILFE Please


----------



## ice--ms (8. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich will nicht unbedingt ein neuen Thread aufmachen. Da das Thema hier ähnlich ist, frage ich einfach mal hier.

Am besten wäre, wenn sich Leute, die das iphone 3GS schon besitzen, äußern.

Merkt man etwas von dem höher getakteten Prozessor ?

ob ein Programm jetzt 1s mehr oder weniger braucht um zu starten ist egal. Aber ich meine, wenn man mehrere Bilder durchblättert oder sowas. Im Alltag eben.


Die Kamera ist für mich nicht so wichtig. Allerdings würde ich gerne wissen ob sich das 3GS im Gegensatz zu dem 3G lohnt. Sprachauswahl habe ich noch nie benutzt. Den Kompass brauche ich auch nicht wirklich. Bleib also nur noch der schnellere Prozessor.

mfg.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Juli 2009)

ice--ms schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will nicht unbedingt ein neuen Thread aufmachen. Da das Thema hier ähnlich ist, frage ich einfach mal hier.
> 
> Am besten wäre, wenn sich Leute, die das iphone 3GS schon besitzen, äußern.
> ...


Es ist ja nicht nur der schnellere Prozzi und mehr Arbeitsspeicher, es ist auch ein bessere Kamera (nunmehr endlich mit Videofunktion) und doppelt so schnelles UMTS im Gegensatz zum 3G 

Zu "im Alltag schneller": Ein Freund, der schon ein 3G hatte und letzte Woche sein 3GS bereits geliefert bekam (alter Lucker, bei ihm gabs noch keinen Engpass -.-) hat mir bestätigt, dass es gefühlt merklich schneller in so ziemlich allem ist/lädt.

Schau bei Youtube einfach mal nach entsprechenden Vergleichsvideos .... YouTube - iPhone 3G S vs. iPhone 3G


----------



## Cleenz (9. Juli 2009)

Nimm das HTC Touch HD! Kann alles was das Iphone kann nur besser und schneller und dann auch noch ein bisschen mehr  Hatte vorher das Iphone und bin jetzt umgestiegen. Fand das Iphone ziemlich Käse, ist ein Styleobjekt für Fashionvictims. Das HTC touch HD ist eher was für technikverliebte


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Juli 2009)

Und das Touch Pro 2 macht nochmal alles besser. Mit dem Update auf WinMobile 6.5 isses dann noch besser...immer diese Steigerungen bei HTC...

Greif zum HTC, denn die Qualität kann nichts toppen. Man hat wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten als mit dem iPhone.


----------



## DarthTK (13. Juli 2009)

Cleenz schrieb:


> ...ist ein Styleobjekt für Fashionvictims...



Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Blu... äh Opfer?


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2009)

lol also bin ich ein fashion victim? fühl mich zwar nich so aber wennste meinst, du musst es ja wissen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Juli 2009)

Also ..... ich bin das genaue Gegenteil eines Fashionvictims. Ich ******* auf Mode und Trends aller Art, mir gefällt das iPhone nur, weil dessen Touchpad eine unerreichte Genauigkeit hat, und weil es halt wie aus einem Guss wirkt und die Software einfach flutscht. Eigentlich mache ich sogar einen Bogen um Apfel-Produkte, aber das iPhone gefällt mir halt einfach mal von der Bedienung und dem Aussehen her.

Und was mir gefällt, das kauf ich mir (sofern halbwegs bezahlbar), das hat nix mit nem Fashionvictim zu tun. Ich fühle mich da jetzt sogar ein wenig beleidigt mit den Opfern der Modeindustrie auf eine Stufe gesetzt zu werden :/



Btw: Immer noch kein iPhone für mich da, warte schon seit 2 Wochen  Eine nette Dame vom Support hat sich schon bei mir entschuldigt, sie (T-Mobile) könnten nix machen, die beschweren sich selber schon bei Apple, weil nicht genug Geräte nachkommen, derzeit stecken nebst meiner Wenigkeit über 4.000 weitere Kunden in der Warteschlange und warten auf ihr bestelltes Telefon ...... ich weiß schon, warum ich Äpfel nicht so sehr mag, Birnen schmecken eh viel besser xD


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Juli 2009)

habt ihr noch mal was von der schlagzeile mit den 3gs-hitzeproblemen gehört? und die angeblichen verfärbungen der weissen iphones?


----------



## Octopoth (17. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar das Iphone 3GS


----------



## Ratty0815 (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe das Asus P535 (Winmobile) ist ein PocketPc mit GPS und Speicherkarte ohne ende.
Am Iphone gefällt mir nicht das es soweit keine Erweiterungen gibt.
Die Optik ist natürlich schon schön, aber die Funktionen , naja 

Inzwischen gibt es vom Asus auch schon gute Nachfolger, mehr Info auf www.pdamax.de


----------



## Nilbo (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal ein Praktikum bei ner Firma gemacht, die alle möglichen Handys repariert haben. War da bei HTC/O² eingeteilt und kann nur sagen die sind wirklich super gebaut. Hatte damals auch eins (XDA Orbit).
Kann man nur empfehlen die Teile!!!

Hatten auch mal das erste Iphone da zum testen. Und alle die das mal in der Hand hatten haben gesagt "schlecht verarbeitet etc etc."
Wie es beim neuen 3G is weiß ich nid.

Grüße


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Juli 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> habt ihr noch mal was von der schlagzeile mit den 3gs-hitzeproblemen gehört? und die angeblichen verfärbungen der weissen iphones?


Jopp.

Das liegt daran, dass die User die sich da beschweren das iPhone in Hartplastikschutzhüllen hatten, und bei eh schon heißen Temperaturen + rechenintensive Anwendungen kann das dann halt passieren.

Im Alltag - ohne so eine Hülle - passiert das aber nicht



Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Asus P535 (Winmobile) ist ein PocketPc mit GPS und Speicherkarte ohne ende.
> Am Iphone gefällt mir nicht das es soweit keine Erweiterungen gibt.
> Die Optik ist natürlich schon schön, aber die Funktionen , naja
> 
> Inzwischen gibt es vom Asus auch schon gute Nachfolger, mehr Info auf www.pdamax.de


Thehe, nenn doch mal "Funktionen" die dir nicht passen = )



btw: Mein Eierphone ist endlich da, kam vorgestern an .... *nie mehr hergeben will*


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Juli 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Jopp.
> 
> Das liegt daran, dass die User die sich da beschweren das iPhone in Hartplastikschutzhüllen hatten, und bei eh schon heißen Temperaturen + rechenintensive Anwendungen kann das dann halt passieren.
> 
> Im Alltag - ohne so eine Hülle - passiert das aber nicht



danke für den hinweis.

ich, als bekennender apple- und iphone-gegner, werde tatsächlich ein 3gs16 bestellen... irgendwann nächsten monat. muss meinen tarif noch umstellen und weiss noch nicht welchen ich nehmen soll. business complete m oder business complete 120... mal sehen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juli 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> danke für den hinweis.
> 
> ich, als bekennender apple- und iphone-gegner, werde tatsächlich ein 3gs16 bestellen... irgendwann nächsten monat. muss meinen tarif noch umstellen und weiss noch nicht welchen ich nehmen soll. business complete m oder business complete 120... mal sehen.


kp wie alt du bist, aber wenn du noch 25 bzw. Student und noch 29 bist dann bekommst du den 50€-Tarif Complete 120 für 10 € weniger, also für 40 Öcken


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Juli 2009)

nee, keine chance.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Juli 2009)

*Autsch* xD

Ich überleg mittlerweile eh schon (nach 4 Tagen !!!) ob ich den Vertrag "höhersetze" (das geht, nur runterstufen geht net), weil ich merklich mehr telefoniere mit dem iPhone als mit meinem vorherigen Gerät, irgendwie macht das Quaseln mit dem Ding einfach Spaß, die Kontaktverwaltung animiert geradezu dazu einfach mal auf nen Namen zu tippen und ne Nummer auszuwählen, bin mal gespannt, ob ich mit den Inklusivminuten meines Vertrages am Ende zurechtkomme und das nur der Hype der ersten Tage ist 



Hab mich auch schon in einige Apps verguckt, Shazam (kostenlos) ist ziemlich geil. Bin über diese Werbung hier ( YouTube - iPhone Werbung Shazam Pro7 ) drüber gestolpert und wollte das auch mal gleich ausprobieren, hat bisher noch JEDES Lied aus dem Radio erkannt, bin echt begeistert ^^ Auch geil ist die kostenlose App für den öffentlichen Nahverkehr, mein Standpunkt wird direkt per GPS angepeilt und schon sehe ich alle Haltestellen in der Nähe und wann Busse von dort nach wohin abfahren, echt geil, und mit 2 "Tips" (Clicks kann man bei nem Touchscreen ja schlecht sagen) ziemlich leicht zu bedienen ..... 

Ich finde, der App-Store macht mit den Unterschied gegenüber anderen Smartphones, die Auswahl (vor allem die kostenlose !) machts einfach. Momentan bin ich mit nem Barcode-Scanner am rumspielen, echt lustig, hab schon wen im Blöd-Markt mit verarscht und ihm direkt gezeigt, dass die Sachen für die ich mich interessiere bei Amazon schon viiiiel günstiger sind


----------



## DarthTK (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, die Apps tragen viel dazu bei, was das iPhone ausmacht. Wenn ich da an mein E71 denke (was ich übrigens mit bischen zusätzlichem Zubehör veräußere), ist dort die Installation von Zusatzsoftware eher umständlich. So wie bei Windows halt. Auf nem Mac ist auch alles viel einfacher und schneller installiert


----------



## Player007 (20. Juli 2009)

Werde es mir auch Ende nächsten Monat holen, freu mich schon drauf 
Dieses TS und diese Apps 

Gruß


----------



## Raikoon (21. Juli 2009)

Will auch nen IPhone  Gibts die irgendwo billig ohne Vertrag? O.o
*
Hol dir nen IPhone xD*


----------



## The_Rock (27. Juli 2009)

Wieso is das Iphone in Europa eigentlich mehr als doppelt so teuer? (im Vergleich zum Amiland)


----------



## braini86 (27. Juli 2009)

hi,
wenn du geld wie heu hast und gerne für F&E und "Trend" bezahlen möchtest, und einen sauteuren knebelvertrag willst, dann nimm das iphone. am besten das 3gs, das kann sogar kopieren und einfügen 
(hab seit 5 jahren Xdas, also Smartphones von O2 von HTC hergestellt, und damals mit windows mobile 5 gabs schon copy & paste^^, mit was apple da werbung macht^^)

also im ernst:
wenn du was anständiges willst, dann nimm das HTC touch diamond 2. wenns eine hardware tastatur sein soll, das Touch Pro2. Das SE Xperia X1 ist auch sehr gut. (mit tastatur) aber etwas älter (wie der Touch Pro1).
warum HTC?
-viel besseres Display! 800x480 pixel (eierPhone: 480x320)
-besser Benutzeroberfläche (geschmackssache)
-10000000000000000000000000000ende von "apps" wie sie seit dem iphone heißen^^
nein im ernst, es gibt wirklich unzählige Programme und Tools für windows mobile. alleine bei den xda-developers.com gibts sooooo viel. schau doch da mal rein. hier gibts infos über alle handys: HTC Touch Diamond2 alle technischen Daten

navisoftware gibts auch zu genüge für winmobile. tomtom7, navigon, iGo8,...


von o2 gibts nen guten tarif, bzw gabs. inklusiv100 (100 minuten) für 20€ im monat +10€ für 200mb flatsurfen (danach gprs-speed)


gruß


----------



## DarthTK (28. Juli 2009)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Wieso is das Iphone in Europa eigentlich mehr als doppelt so teuer? (im Vergleich zum Amiland)



Inwiefern doppelt so teuer?

Ich weiß jetzt leider die Preise drüben nicht. Aber man darf nicht einfach den Umrechnungskurs heranziehen. Auch wenn es durch den Wechselkurs hier recht billig scheint, ist ein Dollar, was den Einkaufswert angeht, ungefähr einen Euro wert.


----------



## The_Rock (28. Juli 2009)

Na wenns nur das wäre...

Amazon.com: Apple iPod touch 16 GB (2nd Generation) LATEST MODEL: Electronics

275$! Umrechnungskurs 1:3 oder was!?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juli 2009)

braini86 schrieb:


> hi,
> wenn du geld wie heu hast und gerne für F&E und "Trend" bezahlen möchtest, und einen sauteuren knebelvertrag willst, dann nimm das iphone. am besten das 3gs, das kann sogar kopieren und einfügen
> (hab seit 5 jahren Xdas, also Smartphones von O2 von HTC hergestellt, und damals mit windows mobile 5 gabs schon copy & paste^^, mit was apple da werbung macht^^)
> 
> ...


Lol, troll woanders.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Juli 2009)

braini86 schrieb:


> hi,
> wenn du geld wie heu hast und gerne für F&E und "Trend" bezahlen möchtest, und einen sauteuren knebelvertrag willst, dann nimm das iphone. am besten das 3gs, das kann sogar kopieren und einfügen
> (hab seit 5 jahren Xdas, also Smartphones von O2 von HTC hergestellt, und damals mit windows mobile 5 gabs schon copy & paste^^, mit was apple da werbung macht^^)
> 
> ...



kleine randnotiz: man kann sowas auch schreiben ohne sich wie ein trollender schüler in den sc hulferien zu benehmen. 

BTT.


----------



## MESeidel (29. Juli 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> kleine randnotiz: man kann sowas auch schreiben ohne sich wie ein trollender schüler in den sc hulferien zu benehmen.
> 
> BTT.



In der Grundaussage hat er aber recht.
Jeder Windows Mobile Nutzer lacht über die Copy&Paste Werbung.
Und Anwendungen gibt es für Windows Mobile deutlich mehr als für das iPhone.

Wenn man die rosa (WinMobile) Brille absetzt, sieht man aber auch das Problem hierbei.
Viele Software ist nicht ausgereift.
Es gibt kein zentrales "Prüfgremium" wie beim Apple Store, das sagt "die Software ist ok -> anbieten, die Mist -> nicht anbieten"
Dazu ist das iPhone an sich ausgereift und funktioniert einfach.

Das Touch Diamond ist z.B. ziemlich verhunzt.
HTC hat viele Features nicht zu Ende gedacht oder auf Software Seite nicht genutzt (was nützt der G-Sensor, wenn man ihn durch die nicht glatte Rückseite nicht kalibriert bekommt).
O² hat das Design einfach übernommen, während T-Mobile das Design nochmal komplett geändert hat (und völlig anderes Rom liefert).

Mit Windows Mobile geht (fast^^) alles.
Bis man sein Gerät aber perfekt auf seine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt hat vergehen locker mehrere Wochen.
Wenn einem nach zwei Jahren dann das neue Gerät in die Hände fällt, fängt man neu an.
Dagegen funktioniert das iPhone einfach.
Und wenn man Lust auf eine Anwendung hat, lädt man sich die und sie funktioniert auch.

Ja; die Verträge von T-Mobile für das iPhone sind nicht gerade günstig.
Aber man muss auch bedenken, dass die Telekom das Gerät und komplette Internet-Flatrate dabei subventioniert.
Ähnlich umfangreiche Tarife für "normale" Smartphones - dazu anteilig die Gerätekosten gerechnet - das ist am Ende auch nicht günstiger...


----------



## braini86 (29. Juli 2009)

danke.
so ists besser ausgedrückt, aber das meinte ich im großen und ganzen.
apple testet software? wow, also wie whql von MS? -> großer vorteil.

der touch diamond ist auch müll, ich habe aber vom diamond2 gesprochen, der genauso wie der diamond pro 2 /touch pro 2 sehr gut ist.
das HTC da einige denkfehler drin hatte ist wirklcih schade. das mit dem abstimmen auf eigene bedürfnisse stimmt auch teilweise, je nachdem was man alles will/braucht. hat bei mir aber keine woche gedauert.

gruß


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich finds auch seltsam mit Copy&Paste Werbung zu machen ..... allerdings konnte es das iPhone bisher halt nicht, und wenn man sich etwas mit der UserInterface auseinandersetzt versteht man irgendwo auch warum. 

Ich bin in keinster Weise ein Apple-Fan, ich hab im Gegenteil bisher sogar einen ziemlich großen Bogen drum gemacht, da ich mit Macs (wie auch, wenn man auf leistungsstarke Hardware steht ...) einfach nichts anfangen konnte, und mit dem iPod wurde ich nicht so ganz warm, da mir das Exkusiv-Befüllen via iTunes suspekt war, ich mags eher Plug&Play an JEDEM Pc, ohne vorher iTunes zu installieren und mich anzumelden .... 

Mir gefiel das iPhone einfach schon seit der ersten Präsentation auf der Macworld '07, ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt aber längst meine PSP samt 8 Gig Speicher, die mir als Videoplayer/Handheld diente, und da das iPhone damals nur mit 8 Gig Speicher daher kam sah ich noch keinen Grund zu wechseln .... jetzt, wo es das 3GS mit 32Gig gab hab ichs mir erstmals wieder angeschaut, da ich mir ein neues Handy mit Internetfunktion (für unterwegs mailen in erster Linie) holen wollte, nach einigem Hin und her lag ich bei einigen wenigen Geräten, darunter das iPhone.

Ich bin in den nächstbesten T-Punkt gelatscht und hab einfach mal nach einer kleinen Proberunde gefragt -> Nach ein paar Minuten hatte ich mich in das Multi-Touch-Panel verliebt. Hinzu kamen die doch ziemlich winzigen Ausmaße, denn das Teil sollte ja in meiner Hosentasche Platz finden. Es war im Endeffekt ne Entscheidung nach persänlich bevorzugtem Design/Bedienbarkeit.

Mag sein, dass man auf anderen Geräten mehr anstellen kann, da diese offener sind, aber für das, wofür ich das iPhone mir angeschafft habe (Telefonieren, Mail, unterwegs Musik hören / zocken, intuitiv bedienbar) ist es einfach wunderbar, da es wie aus einem Guss wirkt, egal was man damit macht. Man hat mit nichts großartig Stress, und Applikationen wie das schon erwähnte Shazam versüßen einem den Kauf im Nachhinein noch. Wieder hergeben möcht ichs erst mal nicht ...... an Verbesserungen hätt ich mir vielleicht noch einen Blitz für die Kamera gewünscht (im Dunkeln versagt sie leider den Dienst :/ ) und ne zweite Kamera in der Front, für Videomessaging .... naja, und die Sprachsteuerung zickt noch etwas xD Ach ja, und ne vernünftige Navi-Software als optionalen Kostenlos-Download aus'm App-Store - GoogleMaps (oder nachinstallierter Google Earth Client) schön und gut, aber ohne Internetverbindung ists mit der Ortung nciht mehr weit hin, weil einfach kein Kartenmaterial gestreamt werden kann, 2 Gig Straßenkarten + Navistimme täten Not ^^


Eines haut das aber alles raus: Mankann im App Store Monkey Island kaufen !!!!! Mit Guybrush auf'm iPhone in der Bahn unterwegs zu sein ist einfach durch nichts zu toppen


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

copy&paste kann mein 3G auch neues os sei dank aber das iphone is kein schicki micki handy ich finds einfach praktisch überall emails abrufen und so


----------



## The_Rock (29. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> copy&paste kann mein 3G auch neues os sei dank aber das iphone is kein schicki micki handy ich finds einfach praktisch überall emails abrufen und so



Na ja, Emails kann man mit etlichen anderen Handys auch abrufen 
Im Preis is der "Schicki Micki" Faktor sicherlich mit inbegriffen. Anders kann ich mir den satten Aufschlag gegenüber vergleichbaren Handytypen nicht erklären (vor allem hier in Europa nicht... verdammte Abzocker  ).


----------



## Rotax (29. Juli 2009)

Das ist doch überall so, siehe Prozessoren, gefragte und gute Teile kosten halt mehr - Punkt.

Richtig geil beim iPhone ist auch die neue GPS-Software Navigon, detailiertes und aktuelles Kartematerial von ganz Europa, 3D-Modus möglich, alles was ein "richtiges" Navi halt auch hat. Funktioniert echt auf den Meter genau. Außerdem alle großen Geschäfte und Läden eingezeichnet, war letzt in München unterwegs und hab nen Mäcces gesucht, schnell im Navigon geschaut und gefunden. Und dabei entstehen keine Kosten, das ganze Kartenmaterial ist auf dem iPhone gespeichert, sind knapp 2GB. Gibt aber auch Versionen mit nur Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich. Einfach super für Leute wie mich die keinen Vertrag wollen und Prepaid nutzen. 
Dann gibts auch noch Toolz wie X-GPS 6, hab ich auch drauf, da kann man sich alles mögliche anzeigen lassen. Höhe, Koordinaten, Geschwindigkeit, Max-Geschwindigkeit, Durchschnittsgeschwindigekeit, Enterfung von gesetzten Punkten usw., solche Spielereien mag ich einfach. Und es funktioniert halt alles, nicht wie bei meinem alten Handy mit WinMobile wo fast nichts lief.

Sobald das 3GS etwas billiger wird werde ich wohl auch zuschlagen, gebraucht aus eBay halt, so wie bei meinem 3G.


----------



## braini86 (29. Juli 2009)

hatte das 3G auch schon GPS?
mein diamond pro hat auch navigon, ganz europa, 2GB  und navigon kann bei mir auch die höhe anzeigen.
geh mal zum spaß mit deiner position auf der karte nach london^^ du wirst erschlagen von den MCDonalds die es da gibt 

gruß


----------



## Rotax (29. Juli 2009)

Ja das 3G hatte bereits GPS. 

Kann übrigens jedem mal empfehlen sich die Präsentation vom ersten iPhone auf der WWDC 2007 von Steve Jobs, der für seine guten Produktvorstellungen bekannt ist, anzusehen, war sehr gut gelungen.

Rechts gibts die restlichen Teile, sind glaube 8 Stück.
Drückt  auf den HQ Button.

YouTube - Macworld 2007- Steve Jobs introduces iPhone - Part 1

Da sieht man einfach dass er verdammt recht hat und die anderen Hersteller nun eben versuchen die Grundidee des iPhones mehr oder weniger zu kopieren.

Die Präsentation vom 3G (WWDC 2008) lohnt sich auch...


----------



## braini86 (30. Juli 2009)

aha.

nenene, htc hatte schon vor dem iphone touchscreens^^ und dann auch die benutzeroberfläche verbessert. das touchflo war dann zwar nicht soooo der hammer (der cube) aber man konnte wenigstens mit dem finger das meiste bedienen, auch scrollen usw.
naja, soll hier kein krieg werden.

gruß


----------



## Rotax (30. Juli 2009)

Klar gabs schon vorher Touchscreens... apple hat das ganze halt noch im Zusammenspiel mit der Software perfektionisiert (gibts das Wort überhaupt?). 

Man kann ja genauso gut die Frage stellen, warum HTC dann mit ihren Phones nicht so einen Erfolg wie apple mit dem iPhone hatten, das hat schon seine Gründe.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juli 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Klar gabs schon vorher Touchscreens... apple hat das ganze halt noch im Zusammenspiel mit der Software perfektionisiert (gibts das Wort überhaupt?).


Nö, das Wort gibbet net, wohl aber "perfektioniert"


----------



## DarthTK (31. Juli 2009)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Na wenns nur das wäre...
> 
> Amazon.com: Apple iPod touch 16 GB (2nd Generation) LATEST MODEL: Electronics
> 
> 275$! Umrechnungskurs 1:3 oder was!?



Der iPod Touch kostet hierzulande auch um die 269 EUR. Aber es geht hier ums iPhone?


----------



## Stormbringer (14. August 2009)

gestern ist mein 3gs 16gb in weiss gekommen.... ich muss sagen ich bin überrascht wie gut das ding läuft. ich hatte noch nie ein smartphone wo out-of-the-box das gps funktioniert hat.
runs smoothly, schnelles setup, intuitive bedienung... das ding überzeugt. werde es nachher versuchen mit der bt-fse von meinem bmw zu koppeln.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. August 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> gestern ist mein 3gs 16gb in weiss gekommen.... ich muss sagen ich bin überrascht wie gut das ding läuft. ich hatte noch nie ein smartphone wo out-of-the-box das gps funktioniert hat.
> runs smoothly, schnelles setup, intuitive bedienung... das ding überzeugt. werde es nachher versuchen mit der bt-fse von meinem bmw zu koppeln.


Genau das ist es, was viele Leute einfach nicht kapieren an dem Ding: Es LÄUFT einfach, man braucht eigentlich keine Bedienungsanleitung etc., etc geht alles wie von slebst, und butterweich animiert von der Hand.


Auf Kabel1 vor 2 Tagen gehört, "Nokia N97 im Test besseser abgeschnitten" ..... lächerlich ! Die Hardware mag an einigen Punkten besser sein, aber an die perfekte Steuerung kommt derzeit imo kein Gerät ran, habe bis auf besagtes N97 nämlich alle derartigen in Frage kommenden Geräte selber in Läden durchpobiert, bevor ich mich fürs 3GS/32Gig/black entschieden habe. Der Gesten-fähige Touchscreen ist unschlagbar, Dinge wie Reinzoomen in ein Bild sind keine Arbeit, sonder machen "Spaß", einfach 2 Finger auseinander ziehen ....

Das iPhone mag an ein paar Stellen technisch veraltet sein, und es mag ein paar Macken haben (ich vermisse Blitzlicht/optischen Zoom bei der Kamera, in dunkleren Räumen/auf 5+ Meter Entfernung wird die Kamera unbrauchbar, und sie löst etwas träge aus imo ..... aber hey, zum Knipsen habe ich meine Casio ! ^^), das geht aber alles in Ordnung, da es in den Kernbereichen, wie Kontaktverwaltung, Internet, Nachrichten etc. halt "flutscht" wie nix anderes, das Kaufen von Musik oder Laden von Programmen erfordert keine IT-Ausbildung, sondern ist derart einfach, dass es zum Kaufen animiert, und darauf kommt es doch an.

Man muss Apple nicht mögen, aber das iPhone ist von der Bedienung her weiter ein echter Meilenstein.



Glückwunsch übrigens zu deinem neuen Telefon ^^

Tob dich vor allem im App Store mal aus, nach ner Woche hast du ~5 "Seiten" voll mit Zeugs, glaubs mir xD


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

von einem bekannten hat die 4jährige tochter das iphone ohne probleme bedienen können also sieht man wie einfach das ganze ist, klar ich vermisse blitzlicht und zoomen genauso aber mein gott wird halt drauf verzichtet


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> von einem bekannten hat die 4jährige tochter das iphone ohne probleme bedienen können also sieht man wie einfach das ganze ist, klar ich vermisse blitzlicht und zoomen genauso aber mein gott wird halt drauf verzichtet


Echt ?! Lol, ich nehme mal net an, das die Kleine schon lesen konnte .... aber da sieht man mal, dass es wirklich einfach "flutscht", und so lange da nichts vergleichbar einfach bedienbares kommt habe ich auch nicht vor auf absehbare Zeit zu wechseln (naja, wär auch ne Kunst bei 23 Monaten Restlaufzeit vom Vertrag ), aber vielleicht nächstes Jahr ein Wechsel aufs 4G, sofern die mobiles Fernsehen/UKW-Empfang einbauen würden, wäre es mir das wert ^^


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

jup hat sie,
öhm fernsehen geht auch ist halt mit etwa einer halben stunde oder so im verzug aber ich bin damit total zufrieden.


----------



## Dennisth (16. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

oh mein gott was sind hier die Applejünger aufgetaucht und hypen ihr iPhone in den Himmel. Einfach nur lächerlich. 

Ums mal so zu sagen wie es ist:
Das Apple iPhone ist ein solides Handy aber wenn man etwas mehr möchte (Office, Anlagen von E-Mails öffnen, auf e-mails antworten, Fotos bearbeiten, usw.) kann das iPhone einpacken. 

Ja es gibt jetzt, nach über einem Jahr entwicklung ein Navi fürs iPhone. Dem "neuen" Navi (Navigon/TomTom) fehlen aber Funktionen, die Leute mit Windows Mobile schon lange haben. bestes Beispiel ist TTS (Text-to-Speech = Straßennamen vorlesen). iPhone hats nicht weil es zu schwach ist. zuwenig RAM und nicht Multitaskingfähig. 

@dem mit dem GPS-Tool fürs iPhone. Sowas gibts bei jedem HTC Gerät mit und man muss es nicht installieren. Ach ja A-GPS Tool zum runterladen der Positionsdaten ist auch schon drauf. Komisch auf meinem Touch HD konnte ich sogar von TomTom ne kostenlose Karte runterladen.....

@Ob4ru....
Och das iPhone hat keine perfekte Steuerung und Hardware != Software. Mal nachdenken, ich habe das alte iPhone das 3G und das 3Gs mal gehabt und direkt getestet. Nun das Teil hat die selbe verzögerung wie mein Touch HD nur das ich mit meinem Handy auch daten per Bluetooth versenden kann oder auf den internen speicher zugreifen kann.

Was ist denn noch das tolle am iPhone? Ach ja Multi-Touch: Ok außer in Spielen ist das Teil nur bedingt besser. Mein Opera Browser hat ne Zoomtaste und die neuen Touch Modelle haben eine Zoomleiste.

Nun zum "Hammer": Das HTC nicht so sagen wir gehypt wird lieg daran das Sie halt ihre Geräte an Bussines Leute oder Leuten mit Ahnung verkaufen. "Jugendliche" hören Apple = ipod und denken nur weil die nen phone bringen ist es der brüller. also wollen die ein iphone und darum ist es so teuer. 

Jetzt meine Fragen an dich: Was weißt du über HTC? HAst du von denen mal einen PocketPC oder ein Smartphone gehabt? Ich würde mal nicht so auf Apple-Fanboy tun das nervt. 

Apple = MacOSX = Windows ohne DirectX 

Komisch mein Windows macht nie Probleme und ich kriiege sogar kostenlose Servicepacks aber ihr dürft für jedes Update schön blechen.

Jedes System (iPhone, Windows Mobile) hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Die frage ist einzig und allein WAS mag man selber am liebsten.

So und jetzt flamed mich wie toll Apple doch ist und das ich doch keine Ahnung habe blabla.

ByeBye Apple-Boys nicht den Apfel aufessen.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Rotax (16. August 2009)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> oh mein gott was sind hier die Applejünger aufgetaucht und hypen ihr iPhone in den Himmel. Einfach nur lächerlich.
> 
> ...




*10 Zeichen*


----------



## Dennisth (16. August 2009)

Hallo Rotax,

danke für deine Antwort. Nur die Schriftfarbe ist sehr schlecht lesbar aber das nur nebenbei.

Jetzt mal zum Klarstellen: 
1. Ich laber keinen Müll. Das mit den Servicepacks war auch aufs "große" MacOSX bezogen.
2. Ich habe das iPhone nicht schlecht gemacht. Ich habe es nur satt, dass "fast" jeder Applenutzer sich für was besseres hält.
3. Ja man kann per software über Bluetooth daten übertragen nur dafür brauchst du nen jailbreak. 
4. Warum auf den internen Speicher zugreifen? Ganz einfach. so kann ich z. B. eine cab-Datei (installdatei für Windows Mobile) runterladen und das Programm ohne PC installieren. Klar gehts auch per Appstore aber ICH finde es so besser (meine Meinung)
5. Zeig mir doch mal ein Office fürs iPhone (kostenlos).
6. Das mit dem Vergleich hat nicht direkt mit Handys zu tun. Es geht nur darum, dass Applenutzer denken, sie wären was besseres. Ach ja und DirectX ist nicht nur für Spiele da. Grafikprogramme (CAD, 3D-Modelle) usw. brauchen auch basisfunktionen von DirectX wenn die nicht auf OpenGL basieren.

Abschließend möchte ich dir noch sagen, dass mein letzter Satz fehl am Platz war, ja das gebe ich zu trotzdem kann man auch normal Antworten oder?

Ich bin und bleibe der folgenden Meinung: "Jedem das seine."  Nur das ganze "Windows ist besser" "Nein Apple ist toll" "Nein Linux ist das beste" und auch bei Handys das selbe Spiel nerven eigentlich nur. Jeder hat Vorlieben und das ist auch gut so sonst gäbe es keinen Fortschritt wenn jeder das selbe toll findet.

Ach noch was, der Pro 2 hat bestimmt den selben Akku wie mein HD und der hält locker 2-3 Tage bei intensiver Nutzung durch.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## braini86 (16. August 2009)

hi,
ist ja lustig hier^^
nun mal ernsthaft: ich gebe Dennisth in vielen punkten recht. manches war dann aber doch übertrieben.
mein akku vom touch pro hält bis zu 2 tagen, aber da ich meistens viel damit mache, nur einen tag. ein freund hat das iphone 3g, bei ihm ists mit normalem gebrauch auch nach einem tag leer...
und wie schon erwähnt, das "geheimrezept" an den so toll laufenden Macs und dem iPhone ist, das es eben von einem Unternehmen auf diese eine spezifische hardware (handy bzw. computer) zugeschnitten ist, und getestet wird. wie soll microsoft das denn hinkriegen? zuviele verschiedene hardwarekomponenten die sehr viele verschiedene kombinationen ermöglichen...

macs sind halt für leute die nur "normale" dinge mit ihrem "computer" machen wollen...

TTS ist schön und gut, habe ich auf meinem Touch Pro mit navigon auch, aber davor ging es auch ohne 
und TTS ließt nicht alle straßennamen der stadt vor... nur die in die man als nächstes abbiegt 

aber diese diskussion führt doch noch unendlich weiter... der threadersteller hat glaube ich sowieso schon ein eiphone gekauft, also wars das doch eigentlich schon.

ja, HTC ist vorwiegend für bussiness-kunden, die haben aber auch mal versucht andere kunden anzusprechen, z.b. mit dem Touch Viva, allerdings meines wissens ohne TV-Werbung und sonst auch fast ohne, aber für jugendliche und normalverbraucher sind meistens andere, einfachere handys "besser" und eben günstiger - wie auch immer.

apple schafft es natürlich mit der wohl besten marketing- und werbungsstrategie alle anzusprechen, und vor allem, wie mit dem ipod, die teuersten preise zu verlangen.
das iphone hat nur um die 150€ materialwert, noch ein bisschen für den zusammenbau, ein bisschen für die software, und noch ein bisschen mehr für die entwicklung. der rest (bestimmt mehr als die hälfte des VK-preises) ist gewinn und fließt in die Werbung.

und die tatsache, dass das iphone einfahc nur extrem teuer ist und dafür weniger als HTC und andere bietet, schmeckt wohl den wenigsten - es ist aber so!

und wtf? man kann mit dem iphone per bluetooth keine daten übertragen!? ohmann...
@ Dennisth: dein Touch HD ist doch sowieso der absolute iphone killer^^ das weiß jeder der ein bisschen "ahnung" hat. ich habe mich aber trotzdem für den touch pro entschieden, weil ich seit meinem wizard (=xda mini s) eben die tastatur gewohnt war, und viel mit dem handy schreibe...

so und jetzt beschimpft uns doch nochmal als trolle

schönen abend noch


----------



## ole88 (17. August 2009)

gähn wieder einer der meint er muss in einer iPhone runde mit seinem Ding Flamen, warum kommentierst du etwas wenn es dich eh nicht interresiert?


----------



## DarthTK (17. August 2009)

Dennisth schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin und bleibe der folgenden Meinung: "Jedem das seine."  Nur das ganze "Windows ist besser" "Nein Apple ist toll" "Nein Linux ist das beste" und auch bei Handys das selbe Spiel nerven eigentlich nur. Jeder hat Vorlieben und das ist auch gut so sonst gäbe es keinen Fortschritt wenn jeder das selbe toll findet...



Wenn du schon dieser guten Meinung bist, dann solltest solches Halbwissen, wie du es in deinem Posting zuvor beschrieben hast, nicht verbreiten. Im Prinzip beschreibst du mit diesem Posting genau das, was du mit dem folgenden verurteilst. Von daher ist deine Meinung zum iPhone für mich gleich Null.

Leider ist es oft mit einem Artikel, der kommerziell erfolgreich ist (egal was er kostet, denn wer sich was leisten will/kann, der leistet sich was, umgekehrt ist es auch so), kommen die ganzen "Antifanboys" angelaufen um ihre Meinung kundtun zu MÜSSEN.

Ist ähnlich wie in der Musik: Ist ein Lied erfolgreich, ist es auf einmal für viele kommerzielle "Sch...." Oder anders gesagt: Weil es viele hören, darf ich es nicht mehr hören, sonst bin ich ja ein Teil der Masse...

Und ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht, dass du das iPhone wirklich gut genug getestet hast.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. August 2009)

mit dem flamewar ist jetzt schluss - ansonst mache ich hier dicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. August 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mit dem flamewar ist jetzt schluss - ansonst mache ich hier dicht.


Das ist kein echter Flame-War, den kriegste im heise-Forum, wenn mal wieder irgendwas mit dem iPhone in den News auftaucht - sofort 500+ Forenkommentare, davon die Hälfte Hasspostings gegen das Apfelhandy, der Rest sind Antwortpostings darauf oder Proll-Posts, immer ziemlich lustig zu lesen xD





Dennisth schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> oh mein gott was sind hier die Applejünger aufgetaucht und hypen ihr iPhone in den Himmel. Einfach nur lächerlich.


Mhh .... also erst mal: Apple-Jünger bin ich mal überhaupt nicht, ich bin nur "relativ" begeistert von dem Gerät, und lobe es daher, das ist alles. Ein paar Seiten vorher habe ich geschrieben, das ich mit Produkten von der Apfel-Firma sonst nix zu tun hab.


Ich sage ja auch gar nicht, dass das iPhone perfekt ist, im Gegenteil, es hat einige Schwächen die ich auch gar nicht wegreden möchte (wie von mir schon gesagt: Die Kamera ist ziemlich unbrauchbar weil kein optischer Zoom/Blitzlicht), ja, Bluetooth ist zumindest für die Datenübertragung zu anderen Handys unbrauchbar (Kopplung an Headsets oder Übertragugn zu anderen iPhones soll laut nem Kollegen aber gehen, habs noch nicht getestet), wobei man das mit dem Sperren der Übertragung zu anderen Telefonen irgendwo verstehen kann - die ganze teure iTunes-Musik könnte ja mit anderen geteilt werden, "BÖSE!" xD - man hat kein echtes Office das man nutzen könnte, und Navisoftware muss man nachkaufen, ebenso muss man sich einen Wecker im App Store runterladen, von Haus aus gibts den net (kostet aber ab "nur" ab 0,79€), und auch die verbaute Hardware mag im Vergleich zu anderen Geräten schon etwas altbacken sein, aber ..... hey ! Wayne ! Ich vermisse keines dieser Sachen derart, dass ich das Gerät insgesamt schlecht finden würde, da wie gesagt die Steuerung, Gesamtkonzept und Design halt so ziemlich perfekt sind.


Du hast im Übrigen ziemich viele Vorurteile und Falschinformationen:



> Das Apple iPhone ist ein solides Handy aber wenn man etwas mehr möchte (Office, Anlagen von E-Mails öffnen, auf e-mails antworten, Fotos bearbeiten, usw.) kann das iPhone einpacken.


Bitte ?!

- Office - Ja, is net, leider .... ich hoffe ja aufs nächste Update, da viele Leute denen diesbezüglich schreiben ...... gibt dazu Programme im App Store, hab aber noch keines davon geladen, und kann dazu leider nocht nichts sagen EDIT: Habs mal geprüft, gibt Office-Pakete im App Store, "gute" ab 10€
- Anlagen von EMails öffnen - Geht, einfach kostenlose Zusatzsoftware aus dem App Store laden
- Auf EMails antworten - Öhm ... geht ?!
- Fotos bearbeiten - Geht auch, ebenfalls einfach umsonst/für etwas Geld aus dem App Store laden



> Ja es gibt jetzt, nach über einem Jahr entwicklung ein Navi fürs iPhone. Dem "neuen" Navi (Navigon/TomTom) fehlen aber Funktionen, die Leute mit Windows Mobile schon lange haben. bestes Beispiel ist TTS (Text-to-Speech = Straßennamen vorlesen). iPhone hats nicht weil es zu schwach ist. zuwenig RAM und nicht Multitaskingfähig.
> 
> @dem mit dem GPS-Tool fürs iPhone. Sowas gibts bei jedem HTC Gerät mit und man muss es nicht installieren. Ach ja A-GPS Tool zum runterladen der Positionsdaten ist auch schon drauf. Komisch auf meinem Touch HD konnte ich sogar von TomTom ne kostenlose Karte runterladen.....


 Was bisher tatsächlich gefehlt hat, wer ein "echtes" Navi fürs Auto, ansonsten kam man mit Google Maps + GPS wunderbar klar, die eigene Position wurde angezeigt, Wegbeschreibungen erstellt, etc. .... "echte" Navisoftware kommt ja jetzt erst, bis ich mir eine solche herunterlade warte ich einfach mal auf die von TomTom, die Navigon-Software soll viele Schwächen haben, laut App Store Rezensionen.

Die Behauptung, das TTS unmöglich sei ist Schwachsinn, die bisher verfügbare Software ist einfach nur Schrott und kanns einfach nicht, im Vergleich zur iPhone Hardware ist ein großer Teil der erhältlichen Navis leistungsschwächer.



> @Ob4ru....
> Och das iPhone hat keine perfekte Steuerung und Hardware != Software. Mal nachdenken, ich habe das alte iPhone das 3G und das 3Gs mal gehabt und direkt getestet. Nun das Teil hat die selbe verzögerung wie mein Touch HD nur das ich mit meinem Handy auch daten per Bluetooth versenden kann oder auf den internen speicher zugreifen kann.
> 
> Was ist denn noch das tolle am iPhone? Ach ja Multi-Touch: Ok außer in Spielen ist das Teil nur bedingt besser. Mein Opera Browser hat ne Zoomtaste und die neuen Touch Modelle haben eine Zoomleiste.
> ...


Wie schon gesagt: Es ist der gesamte Mix auf den es ankommt.

Menüs, Programmdesign, Bedienung, vor allem aber: Laden von Programmen/Content flutscht halt, ich hatte noch kein Gerät, wo es so einfach war mal ebend neue Software zu laden, alles wie aus einem Guss, und im Vergleich zur (fast) kompletten restlichen Konkurrenz (Nokia, Samsung ..) tatsächlich voraus. 

Das ich mir ein iPhone gekauft habe war eine bewusste Entscheidung, und kein Hinterhergerenne hinter einem Hype. Man muss aber leider sagen, dass es viele Kiddies/"Angeber" gibt, die sich das Gerät auch kaufen. Hab das mal in der Bahn beobachtet, wo es jemand sichtlich genoss, dass er von mehrerern Gleichaltrigen/jüngeren jungen Leuten um ihn rum angestarrt wurde, weil er auf seinem Eier-Phone rumspielte ..... naja, gibt es leider, und diese Herrschaften sind auch daran Schuld, dass die die sich das Handy einfach "weils gefällt" kaufen in Veruf kommen ..... bitte keine Pauschalisierungen, nur weil ich was von Apple gekauft habe, wie gesagt: Ist mein erstes Gerät überhaupt von denen.



> Jetzt meine Fragen an dich: Was weißt du über HTC? HAst du von denen mal einen PocketPC oder ein Smartphone gehabt? Ich würde mal nicht so auf Apple-Fanboy tun das nervt.


Ich weiß das es sie gibt, und was sie herstellen, Punkt. Hatte auch letztens das HTC Hero von nem Bekannten in der Hand, ist auch gar nicht mal schlecht, aber aufgrund der Steuerung/Animation ziehe ich weiterhin mein 3GS vor. 

Tatsächlich kennen die wenigsten HTC, was aber imo deren Versäumnis ist, Werbung zu fahren ist ja wohl das mindeste um einen vermeintlichen "iPhone-Killer" zu verkaufen .... zumindest sind die neuren HTC Geräte durchweg besser als das Nokia N97 ..... grausame Steuerung, und Nokia-typisches Menü-Fehldesign, jippieh .....

Andererseits: schon mal gefragt, warum das Eier-Phone so erfogleich ist ?! Denn mal ganz abseits vom Hype werden dir viele, die selber mal eines besessen haben/ausführlich getestet haben sagen, dass es einfach ein schönes, komfortabel zu bedienendes Gerät ist, ganz einfach. Weil sie die ersten waren, die dieses "Konzept" vernünftig umgesetzt haben, denken viele, wenn sie "Touchscreenhandy" o.ä. hören an das iPhone, und Hype hin, Hype her: Von diesem hohen Ross bekommt man das iPhone nur herunter, wenn man ein deutlich (!) besseren Produkt aggressiv bewirbt, ganz einfach. 



> Apple = MacOSX = Windows ohne DirectX
> 
> Komisch mein Windows macht nie Probleme und ich kriiege sogar kostenlose Servicepacks aber ihr dürft für jedes Update schön blechen.
> 
> Jedes System (iPhone, Windows Mobile) hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Die frage ist einzig und allein WAS mag man selber am liebsten.


Hä ?!

Was hat das Mac-gebundene OSX mit dem iPhone zu tun ?! Was interessiert mich als iPhone-Kunde Apples Software-Politik auf dem Mac ? Ich hab schließlich keinen, ich bin Zocker, ich hab ne Vista/Kubuntu-Kiste hier rumstehen ...

Bleib beim Thema, und hau nicht einfach noch mal allgemein auf Apple drauf, wenn dir nix mehr gegen das iPhone an sich einfällt, dann lass es.


Das iPhone kriegt seine Updates nämlich schön umsonst, zuletzt das Update auf Version 3.0 sowie der Hotfix 3.0.1 gegen die Multi-SMS-Lücke.



> Jedes System (iPhone, Windows Mobile) hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Die frage ist einzig und allein WAS mag man selber am liebsten.


Interessantes Resumée nach einem reinen Anti-iPhone(-Käufer)/Apple  / pro HTC/Windows Mobile - Posting  Aber schön, das wir letztlich doch einer Meinung sind 



> So und jetzt flamed mich wie toll Apple doch ist und das ich doch keine Ahnung habe blabla.
> 
> ByeBye Apple-Boys nicht den Apfel aufessen.


Und interessanter Abgang ^^ "So, habe fertig, nun heult mal rum wie ihr wollt, ich hab eh recht, Apple-Fanboys" Ja, so macht diskutieren Spaß ..... ich antworte darauf auch gar nicht erst, der Apfel, erm, der Mod wird schon sauer 





Mal eine kleine Anmerkung meinerseits: Was ist an dem iPhone eigentlich, dass es Hasspostings sondergleichen in allen entsprechenden Foren anzieht !?

Ich mein, ich lese nirgendwo, dass sich iPhone-Besitzer im Detail über die Schwächen anderer Geräte auslassen, im Allgmeinen stellen iPhone-Kunden nur die Vorzüge des Telefons dar. Im Gegenzug werden notorische iPhone-Hasser geradezu magisch angezogen, die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als den Besitzern zu erklären wie schei*e ihr Telefon doch ist, wie überteuert es ist, wie veraltet es schon wieder ist, Apple sei eh eine Sekte, deren Kunden sind Fashion-Victims, Birnen sind eh viel leckerer als Äpfel, etc. ......

Man kann sich wirklich manchmal nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, das (nichts gegen dich jetzt!) iPhone-lose Kiddies anderen ihr Gerät einfach nur madig machen wollen, einfach, weil sie es selber nicht haben/leisten können. 

Ist jetzt keine Beleidigung sondern eine Feststellung, denn eine Standartantwort solcher Herrschaften ist auf Nachfrage meist "Das Teil ist viel zu überteuert, würde ich nie kaufen" ..... ich weiß ja net. 

Aber desto öfter ich das gleiche Gequarke höre umso mehr verfestigt sich dieser Eindruck.

ich bin selber kein Poser, im Gegenteil (meine PC-Spezifikationen versteken sich z.B.in meinem Profil, für Leute die es interessiert, ich finds etwas arrogant so was in die Signatur zu packen, besonders wenn cih sehe, wie einige "unbeding darauf verweisen müssen", was für einen teuren Rechner sie haben), und es kotzt mich ehrlich gesagt an mit solchen Leuten in einen Topf geworfen zu werden, nur weil ich mir ein Handy gekauft habe, das mir gefällt, denn das ist ja wohl das Wichtigste.


----------



## Rotax (18. August 2009)

Oberuler, wtf, man muss doch keinen Wecker im AppStore nachkaufen? 

Hab ich auch nicht, aber mein iPhone weckt mich jeden morgen zuverlässig... oder verstehst du unter einem Wecker was anderes wie ich?

Mit dem ab Haus kann man zig verschiedene Weckzeiten zu beliebigen Tagen einstellen (ein rießen Vorteil gegenüber meinem vorherigen normalen digitalen Wecker, den ich schon lange entsorgt habe) und mit einem Slide aktivieren. Schlummerfunktion gibts auch... was braucht man denn mehr für einen Wecker?

Ich war früher, als ich noch mein Kack China-iPhone Clone hatte, sogar anti-apple eingestellt... aber wenn man sich dann mal mit den Sachen beschäftigt ändert man halt seine Meinung... besser dazulernen und seine Meinung ändern als aus Sturheit blöd zu bleiben...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. August 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Oberuler, wtf, man muss doch keinen Wecker im AppStore nachkaufen?
> 
> Hab ich auch nicht, aber mein iPhone weckt mich jeden morgen zuverlässig... oder verstehst du unter einem Wecker was anderes wie ich?
> 
> ...


Naja, ich meine damit: Weckzeit einstellen, und dann aus dem Standy heraus mit Musik ausm iPod geweckt werden ^^ Das kostet halt


----------



## Rotax (19. August 2009)

Achso mit Musik ausm iPod... ja das kann sein. Aber man kann ja auch eigene Klingel und somit Wecktöne machen... ich z.B. hab die Dr. House Theme.


----------



## DarthTK (19. August 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, ich meine damit: Weckzeit einstellen, und dann aus dem Standy heraus mit Musik ausm iPod geweckt werden ^^ Das kostet halt



Also ich bin mit dem Alarmton des iPhone sehr zufrieden. Der weckt zuverlässig 

Und deinem Posting zuvor kann ich nur zustimmen. Es ist auch meine Feststellung, was Appleprodukte angeht. Meist ist es eben Neid, der solche Leute auf den Plan ruft. Sicherlich sind lang nicht alle so, aber diese sagen dann eher gar nichts dazu. So teuer sind die Produkte von Apple nun auch nicht mehr, dass man es sich nicht leisten will. Die Qualität von Apple (und wenn sie mal nicht stimmt, ist der Service echt schnell und zuverlässig) ist einfach von "einem anderen Stern". 

Und Nicht-Apple-Produkte, die eine ähnliche oder bessere Qualität aufzeigen sind auch ähnlich höherpreisig oder noch teurer.


----------



## MESeidel (20. August 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Tatsächlich kennen die wenigsten HTC, was aber imo deren Versäumnis ist, Werbung zu fahren ist ja wohl das mindeste um einen vermeintlichen "iPhone-Killer" zu verkaufen .... zumindest sind die neuren HTC Geräte durchweg besser als das Nokia N97 ..... grausame Steuerung, und Nokia-typisches Menü-Fehldesign, jippieh .....



HTC macht keine Werbung weil die Marke viele Jahre nicht in Erscheinung trat.
HTC produziert die Geräte in leicht angepassten Versionen (die MDAs sind teilweise auch stärker überarbeitet) an die großen Mobilfunk-Anbieter.
Bei T-Mobile heißt das dann MDA, bei Vodafone VPA und bei O2 XDA.
Und das schon etliche Jahre ohne große Beachtung oder riesige Marktanteile.
Wer die Geräte nutzte, kannte HTC natürlich - für die anderen "existierte" nur Nokia und co.
Erst mit der Touch Reihe ist das Thema Smartphone massentauglich geworden. 
Das ist gerade gut zwei Jahre her.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Anmerkung meinerseits: Was ist an dem iPhone eigentlich, dass es Hasspostings sondergleichen in allen entsprechenden Foren anzieht !?



Ich denke das liegt an dem riesigem Hype der kurz vor und nach dem Release des original iPhone entstand.
Braucht man sich nur ansehen, wie viele News es auf der Main damals gab.
Das iPhone hat technisch nicht so viel neues gebracht, nur bestehendes gut kombiniert und hübsch verpackt.
Das hat viele Leute aufgestoßen, weil es immer so rüber kamm als ob alles andere (alte) schlecht ist.
Das liegt also weniger an dem Gerät selbst als an der Presse (und den Jungs die ihr neues iPhone als erstes präsentiert haben^^).



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> ich bin selber kein Poser, im Gegenteil (meine PC-Spezifikationen versteken sich z.B.in meinem Profil, für Leute die es interessiert, ich finds etwas arrogant so was in die Signatur zu packen, besonders wenn cih sehe, wie einige "unbeding darauf verweisen müssen", was für einen teuren Rechner sie haben) ....



danke^^

Nein mal ernsthaft: wir sind in einem Hardware Forum.
Das hat doch nix mit posen zu tun.
Was anderes wäre es villeicht, wenn man gleich noch sein Auto abbildet, Marken Klamotten und Hifi-Anlage, 30" Fernseher (ach shit ich hab ja ger keinen TV mehr)....
Nicht immer gleich denken, jeder hat mit seinem Handeln die gleiche Absicht wie man selbst, mache meinen es auch nur nett ;o)


----------



## Stormbringer (20. August 2009)

da hier so viele htc-freunde sind... wer braucht einen einjährigen touch diamond (t-mob) mit zubehör?


----------



## braini86 (20. August 2009)

ohoh, den bekommste wohl nicht so gut los, hat einige kinderkrankheiten laut diversen foren (wenig ram, schlechte firmware(kommt auf die version an^^). aber bei ebay wirst ihn sicherlich los.


----------



## Tom3004 (21. August 2009)

Also, ich finde das i Phone auch sehr gut 
So, da ich 15 bin und keinen Vertrag bezhalen will der mich 40€ im Monat kostet, wollte ich euch mal fragen ob es das I Phone 3G/lieber 3GS in einem billigen Vertrag gibt ? 
Weil dann würde meine Mutter den Vertrag nehmen und ich nehm das das Handy, sprich I Phone  
Ich blick da irgendwie nicht ganz durch....würde mich über einen guten Rat freune


----------



## Pommes (21. August 2009)

Hier gibs ne Übersicht:
iPhone Tarife
Der kleinste Tarif kostet 24,95€ im Monat und deswegen bezahlt man bei der Anschaffung jetzt 250-340€ je nach Speichergröße der Gerätes. 
Ist allerdings dann auch ein sehr kleiner Tarif ohne viele Zusatzleistungen/Flatrates.


----------



## Tom3004 (21. August 2009)

Die Verträge sind ja sehr teuer...
Gibt das nicht irgendwas für 20€ im Monat und nicht bei T-Mobile ? 
Oder gibts das nur bei T-Mobile ?


----------



## Pommes (21. August 2009)

iPhone wird in Deutschland exklusiv nur über die Telekom angeboten.
Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre nur, sich ein Gerät zu kaufen und es mit anderen Simkarten zu betreiben.
Allerdings ist dies wesentlich teuerer und man hat von dem Teil so gut wie gar nichts


----------



## Tom3004 (21. August 2009)

Ja, das verstehe ich schon  
Aber wenn man ein Vertrag für 44.95€ im Monat abschließt dann ist es doch viel teurer, als wenn man das I Phone gleich ohne Simlock kauft ? 
Weil 24x44,95€ = 1078€ 
Dann hab ich ja viel zu viel bezahlt, wenn ich das Iphone 3GS schon für 600€ neu SimLock bekomme  ?
Und wie sieht es aus mit einem Handy aus den USA ?


----------



## Pommes (21. August 2009)

Du kannst die monatlichen Summen ja nicht einfach addieren und dann sagen, es wäre günstiger.
Pass auf: Du bezahlst z. B 44,95€ im Monat und 100€ für den Gerätepreis, dann sind wir in zwei Jahren bei knapp 1200€. Wie schon richtig erkannt kostet ein reines Gerät ohne Anbieter weniger, allerdings haste dann z.B keine Internetflatrate für UMTS/HSDPA und keine Freimunuten etc., dies liegt an der (Vertrags)Simkarte die du dann benutzt. Und eines sage ich dir: iPhone ohne Internet ist ein no Go.
Selbst wenn du ein Handy aus der USA oder so holst und besteht weiterhin das problem mit den monatlichen Kosten/Flatrates und dann musste wieder aufpassen mit dem UMTS-Zeug.


----------



## Tom3004 (21. August 2009)

Also bei Amazon.co.uk gibt es das I Phone 3GS 32 GB für umgerechnet 685,5354€...Amazon.co.uk: Used and New: Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB UNLOCKED Mobile Phone

Ja das hab ich jetzt verstanden...aber meine Mutter bracht kein Internet...sie will nur SMSén und telefonieren...
Dafür brauch ich doch nur einen passenden Vertrag inklusiv. I Phone


----------



## Pommes (21. August 2009)

Ich dachte du wollst dat Ding haben 
Beim Import wäre ich mir nicht so sicher wie es mit der Garantie und der Sprachversion die drauf ist, aussieht


----------



## Tom3004 (21. August 2009)

Gibt es einen Vertrag bis 40€, wo man eine SMS/ Telefon Flat hat ?Natürlich für das I Phone  ?


----------



## Pommes (21. August 2009)

Beides zusammen und Teleon in alle und jede Netze sicherlich nicht. Bei den SMS ist es kniffelig.
D1/Vodafone/o² haben da schon mal nichts im Angebot


----------



## Tom3004 (21. August 2009)

OK, dann werde ich mir wohl doch leider Gottes das Nokia 5900XM zulegen...
Es ist zwar nicht so geil wie das Iphone aber auch nicht schlecht...
Kann jemand was dazu sagen ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Die Verträge sind ja sehr teuer...
> Gibt das nicht irgendwas für 20€ im Monat und nicht bei T-Mobile ?
> Oder gibts das nur bei T-Mobile ?


Mhhh ..... gäbe noch für 30€ den Tarif Complete 60 (der Name kommt von den 60 Freiminuten im monat, danach 0,29€ je min), aber hat keine UMTS-Flat, sondern nur einen 200MB Volumenvertrag .....



Und "meine Mutter nimmt dann den Vertrag, ich das iPhone" ist eh unsinning, da das iPhone nur mit der T-Mobile-Karte zusammen arbeiten will, nennt sich Sim-Lock, und kann man so viel ich weiß nur nach den 2 abgelaufenen Vertragsjahren für andere Karten entsperren lassen.

Ich sags mal so: Die Verträge sind teils ziemlich teuer, aber hey, man zahlt damit ja auch in erster Linie das überteuerte Telefon ab ^^ Auslandsimporte bedeuten ja hohe Kosten, für mein 3GS/32 hätte ich um die 900€ bezahlen dürfen auf die Weise, und dann kämen dann 2 Jahre Telefonkosten durch eine x-beliebige Karte hinzu.

Rechnet man das mal im Vergleich mit dem "billigsten, vernünftig nutzbaren Vertrag", dem Complete 120 "für junge Leute" (also 120 Inklusivminuten, UMTS-Flat, etc. ), so kommt man auf 40x24 + 180€ Gerätekosten + 25 € einmalige Einrichtungsgebühr, macht 1165€ Kosten über 2 Jahre (wenn man halt mehr als 2 Stunden im Monat quatscht / mehr als 40 SMS sendet wirds halt noch etwas mehr), was eigentlich "geht", sieht man mal die Vergleichkosten so mancher Importgeräte, wo ~900€ erst mal direkt für das Gerät anfallen. Und für 11€ im Monat (1165-900 / 24 ) bekommt man wohl kaum eine vergleichbare Leistung geboten, speziell wenn man auch das Internet nutzen möchte unterwegs (und das WILL man nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit mit dem iPhone ).


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

ich zahl monatlich 60euro hab über 3std kostenloses telefonieren in alle netze und 15frei sms sowie internet flat komplet gratis, für das gert hab ich nichts gezahlt also was solls ich bin zufrieden


----------



## blaubär (22. August 2009)

Also beim stöbern im Internet bin ich auf den 3gstore getroffen. Macht einen guten/seriösen Eindruck und ist zurzeit mit T-Mobile im Streit, da sie ja in der Werbung behaupten, dass es das iPhone nur exklusiv bei T-Mobile gibt. 
Da gehts glaub ich ab 600€ los, ist halt ohne Freiminuten und Internet. Laut irgendeinem Test reicht aber ein GB Traffic im Monat locker und es gibt von verschiedenen Anbietern auch so Datentarife, allerdings habe ich noch keinen gefunden, wo es dann über Edge läuft


----------



## Tom3004 (22. August 2009)

Den hab ich auch schon gefunden...aber naja 600€ für ein Handy ist ein bisschen viel...
Warum ist das so teuer  ? 
Und ich denke es ist nur so teuer, weil es von Apple ist und es von T-Mobile exclusiv vertrieben wird


----------



## DarthTK (23. August 2009)

Ist durchaus möglich. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass es effektiv ein richtiger Computer mit Telefonfunktion ist, erscheint der Preis in einem anderen Licht.


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

Also ein richtiger Computer ist einer den man OC kann


----------



## ole88 (23. August 2009)

lol so kann man das auch sehen, ne also das iphone is schon klasse


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

Ja, sonst würde ich es mir nicht kaufen  (wollen) 
Nokia XM5800 kann es auch


----------



## Pommes (23. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Nokia XM5800 kann es auch



Was?
Blabla


----------



## ole88 (23. August 2009)

ne nokia würde ich nicht unterstützen drecks verbrecher


----------



## Pommes (23. August 2009)

iphone FTW!!! Entsperrt rockt das Teil noch mehr


----------



## TobiMontana (24. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ne nokia würde ich nicht unterstützen drecks verbrecher


 wenn du danach gehst dürftest du auch nicht von apple kaufen  die haben eine ähnliche fragwürdige firmenpolitik!

Allerdings gehts doch mehr um das produkt!


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

ne bei nokia gehts um den standort sowas hat apple noch nicht gemacht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. August 2009)

wenn du einen Perfekten Touchscreen möchtest (findest du nur bei Apple!) dann das Iphone. Wenn ich schon sehe wie Träge die Touchscreens von den anderen Handy`s sind...omg. Beim N97 isses sogar nicht nur Träge, sondern auch noch stockend.


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

so eine produkt beschreibung hat was für sich, nein es ist nicht nur träge es ist sogar stockend muah, aber das war mir klar gibt nun mal nix besseres


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> so eine produkt beschreibung hat was für sich, nein es ist nicht nur träge es ist sogar stockend muah, aber das war mir klar gibt nun mal nix besseres



Ja wie soll ichs sonst schreiben  

Gugg dir die Youtube-Videos an, das sieht aus wie laggen. Nur das Iphone macht Freude, ohne Verzögerung jede Berührung perfekt umgesetzt. Auch die Grafikleistung ist sehr geil.


----------



## TobiMontana (24. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ne bei nokia gehts um den standort sowas hat apple noch nicht gemacht


  haben etliche andere firmen auch gemacht, es wurde nur in den medien nicht groß dargestellt...


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

nun wenn du das so gut weißt haben Gelder vom staat bekoomen und dann abgewandert? ok


----------



## TobiMontana (24. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> nun wenn du das so gut weißt haben Gelder vom staat bekoomen und dann abgewandert? ok


 so läuft das nunmal. 

Sinn eines Unternehmens ist ja nicht möglich viele und gutbezahlte arbeitsplätze zu bieten, sondern gewinn zu machen!

Klar sind solche Aktionen nicht gutzuheißen.

Es ist nur heuchlerisch wenn man sagt, dass man deswegen keine Nokia Handys mehr kauft.


----------



## Kaputt ? (24. August 2009)

... wenn man das alles so liest lol 

früher hat man das Handy nur zum telefoniern gebraucht ... heute wird darum gestritten welches Handy ein besseres Office hat oder nicht ;D


----------



## oupho (24. August 2009)

Ich habe zwar nur einen iPod touch, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, würde aber immer iPhone sagen.


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

ja so wandelt sich die Zeit, und leider gibt es solche Unternehmen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ja so wandelt sich die Zeit, und leider gibt es solche Unternehmen


Was haben nur alle gegen Nokia ?!



Die wurden mit Subventionen bestochen um überhaupt nach Bochum zu kommen, und nachher wurde sich beschwert, weil sie wegen Subventionen nach Rumänien abgewandert sind ?! Dann doch lieber dem Rüttgers einheitzen, der ja leider kein Geld damals übrig hatte - doofe Situation halt gewesen, es war letztes Jahr weder Wahlkampf noch Finanzkrise, sondern Aufschwung, da war für Firmen/Standort-Rettung halt (noch) kein Geld da 




Ich hasse Nokia eher für deren antiquirtes Symbian-Gesocks das die auf ihren Geräten ausliefern .....


----------



## Xion4 (24. August 2009)

Aktuell mein Favourite: Samsung Omnia II I8000. Kann alles, sieht gut aus. Perfekt, fast jedenfalls.


----------



## Rotax (24. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ne bei nokia gehts um den standort sowas hat apple noch nicht gemacht




Ja, die produzieren schon immer in China ^^


----------



## nur (25. August 2009)

*Iphone vs. Efox h608*

was haltet ihr vom efox h608 preis-/leistungs-technisch gesehen??
jemand damit schon erfahrung??


----------



## Tom3004 (28. August 2009)

Ganz ehrlich...
Wenn man es sich überlegt das ein I Phone 1000€ kostet mit 32 GB und der neuen Version 3GS, dann ist es so Hammer überteuert für das was es kann.
Den jeder Mini LapTop zieht dran vorbei,...
Ein Handy sollte nichtmehr als 300-max.400€ kosten.


----------



## Rotax (28. August 2009)

Also mal ehrlich, der Vergleich zwischen Handy und Laptop (egal ob mini oder nicht) hinkt ja auch sehr.

1.000€ fürn Handy is en Wort, so viel geben doch nur Leute für ein Handy aus bei denen Geld keine Rolle spielt. Da schieß ich mir lieber ein leicht gebrauchtes für um die 400€ bei eBay...

bei apple zahlt man halt auch für die Marke, das ist wie bei Rolex oder Porsche, ich denke der Vergleich trifft es. Wem es zu teuer ist der kauft sich was anderes.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...
> Wenn man es sich überlegt das ein I Phone 1000€ kostet mit 32 GB und der neuen Version 3GS, dann ist es so Hammer überteuert für das was es kann.
> Den jeder Mini LapTop zieht dran vorbei,...
> Ein Handy sollte nichtmehr als 300-max.400€ kosten.


Nuja, dank Vertrag merkt man die 1.000€ nicht wirklich, ein "junge Leute" Vertrag Complete 120 bedeutet de facto Gesamtvertragskosten von 1165€, rechnet man die 1.000€ fürs Gerät ab kommt man auf 165€ insgesamt, oder 6,88€/Monat für 2 Jahre lang 2 Stunden im Monat/40SMS/5MMS/inklusive + UMTS-Flat, geht imo eigentlich


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. August 2009)

Die Rechnug geht mit so gut wie jedem Handy und Vetrag auf. Mit der Grundgebür bezahlst du das Handy ja praktisch nur auf Raten ab.
Nur nehm ich nen HTC Touch Pro 2 für 500€, welches besser ist als nen iPhone, oder gleich nen iPhone für 1000€? Ich lach mich ständig über die Werbung von Apple tot.... "Schaut her...wir haben jetzt Copy n Paste" oder "Wir können jetzt auch Videos aufnehmen". Was soll der Misst? Das können andere Geräte schon seit vielen Jahre! Die sollten ihr Geld mal nicht in sinnlose Werbung stecken, sondern in die Entwicklung, damit das Ding auch mal wirklich was taugt.

Die schränken den Nutzer doch nurnoch ein. Akku ist nicht entfernbar....toll wenn das Ding irgendwann mal stirbt oder man nen größeren haben will. Multitask ist auch nen Fremdwort. Ich arbeite auf meinem Touch auch mit mehreren Programmen gleichzeitig. Mittlerweile hats Apple ja mal annähernd geschaft, aber noch lange nicht so komfortabel wie bei Windows. Mit Windows Phone OS (WinMobile 6.5) sieht Apple noch älter aus.
Multitouch ist zwar ne tolle Idee, aber wenn man ein wenig weiter denkt, bekommt man so gut wie fast alle Funktionen auch mit einem Finger hin (siehe HTC). Ich möchte mein Phone mit einer Hand bedienen können. So hat man die andere Hand auch mal für nen Bierchen frei 
WinMobile 6.5 kommt übrigens als free Update für Touch Diamond 2 und Touch Pro 2.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2009)

Und dennoch ist der Apple-Touchscreen unübertroffen


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. August 2009)

Meine Finger erkennt er nicht bzw nur schlecht...arbeite mit dem Fingernagel


----------



## moddingfreaX (29. August 2009)

Wenn du auf eine gute Kamera verzichten kannst, hol dir das Iphone 3GS.
Ist von der Technik bisher unübertroffen. Mir ist es allerdings einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Meine Finger erkennt er nicht bzw nur schlecht...arbeite mit dem Fingernagel




Dann machst du irgendwas falsch. Der Touchscreen funktioniert perfekt


----------



## Tom3004 (29. August 2009)

Guckt mal Stern TV... 
Vertrag vs. Prepaid...
Wer hat wohl gewonnen... 
Ich sag nur, nicht der Vertrag...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Guckt mal Stern TV...
> Vertrag vs. Prepaid...
> Wer hat wohl gewonnen...
> Ich sag nur, nicht der Vertrag...




lol 

Iphone ohne UMTS-Flat, naja ist wie Pizza ohne Belag


----------



## Tom3004 (29. August 2009)

Schmeckt auch  
Ich würde das I Phone per Wlan ins Netz schicken


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Schmeckt auch
> Ich würde das I Phone per Wlan ins Netz schicken




Es geht ja um das Mobile, überall online sein. Wlan hat der Ipod auch


----------



## rzrcop (29. August 2009)

Also ich hab mir jetz nich alles vorher durchgelesen....aber was ist eig mit dem Samsung Galaxy? Was haltet ihr von dem


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. August 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Meine Finger erkennt er nicht bzw nur schlecht...arbeite mit dem Fingernagel


Naja, zugegeben: Den Fingernagel erkennt der Touchscreen nur in Ausnahmefällen ....... wo ist das Problem, die Fingerkuppe zu nutzen ?! 




Tom3004 schrieb:


> Guckt mal Stern TV...
> Vertrag vs. Prepaid...
> Wer hat wohl gewonnen...
> Ich sag nur, nicht der Vertrag...


Stern TV  ....... ein Nachrichtenmagazin, das den Jauch als "kompetenten Moderator" für seine TV Sendung einsetzt ...... naja, no comment.



Allerdings ist der Vertrag vom iPhone hierzulande gar nicht mal so schlecht, finde ich zumindest. Die iPhone-Verträge in anderen Ländern sind da teils schlimmer. So habe ich schließlich alles in einem, und brauch mir beim surfen unterwegs keine Gedanken über Kosten zu machen, die "Volumen" innerhalb der UMTS-"Flats" erreiche ich eher selten, da in allen größeren Innenstädten, Bahnhöfen etc.  WLAN-Hotspots zu finden sind, und da greift das Eier-Phone dann bevorzugt drauf zurück, da im Vertrag eine Hotspotflat mit drin ist, und so nicht das Highspeed-Datenkonto aufgebraucht wird (ich komme auf nichtmal 1 GB im Monat via 3UMTS/Edge, da ich meist über irgendeinen Hotspot surfe).


----------



## braini86 (30. August 2009)

das iphone hat einen *kapazitiven touchscreen*, hat vor und nachteile. z.b. multitouch, wobei wie gesagt mit normalen touchscreens auch fast alles geht. naja, zocken aufm touchscreen wird schwierig ohne multitouch, aber ganz ehrlich, quake aufm iphone ist auch nicht so der hammer...
*der kapazitive touchscreen KANN NICHT mit den fingernägeln oder stiften bedient werden*, liegt an der technologie. 
fast alle anderen handys haben resistive touchscreens. Touchscreen ? Wikipedia


----------



## Xion4 (30. August 2009)

Das aktuell wohl bester Touch Screen Display stellt wohl Samsung auf dem Jet und Dem Omnia II zur verfügung. Das iPhone ist ein Mode Handy, für die Leute die sich über den Inhalt eines Gerätes nicht viel Gedanken machen möchten. 

Der Rest kauft richtige Smartphones.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2009)

braini86 schrieb:


> das iphone hat einen *kapazitiven touchscreen*, hat vor und nachteile. z.b. multitouch, wobei wie gesagt mit normalen touchscreens auch fast alles geht. naja, zocken aufm touchscreen wird schwierig ohne multitouch, aber ganz ehrlich, quake aufm iphone ist auch nicht so der hammer...
> *der kapazitive touchscreen KANN NICHT mit den fingernägeln oder stiften bedient werden*, liegt an der technologie.
> fast alle anderen handys haben resistive touchscreens. Touchscreen ? Wikipedia




Und genau das ist der Punkt den ich so gut finde, einfach mit Finger rauf und los gehts. Diese Stifte gehen ja mal garnicht. 

Aber eins wird oft vergessen, kein anderes Gerät kann so gut mit dem Touchscreen umgehen, beim Iphone wird jede Bewegung OHNE Verzögerung, absolut flüssig und verdammt präzise umgesetzt. Das bekommen die anderen Hersteller einfach nicht gebacken. 

Desweiteren ist Multitouch einfach nur geil, und mit ein bisschen Übung auch locker mit einer Hand möglich.


----------



## Tom3004 (30. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Punkt den ich so gut finde, einfach mit Finger rauf und los gehts. Diese Stifte gehen ja mal garnicht.
> 
> Aber eins wird oft vergessen, kein anderes Gerät kann so gut mit dem Touchscreen umgehen, beim Iphone wird jede Bewegung OHNE Verzögerung, absolut flüssig und verdammt präzise umgesetzt. Das bekommen die anderen Hersteller einfach nicht gebacken.
> 
> Desweiteren ist Multitouch einfach nur geil, und mit ein bisschen Übung auch locker mit einer Hand möglich.


Das mit dem präzise stimmt, aber man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Das mit dem präzise stimmt, aber man kann nicht alles haben




Nö aber ein Iphone reicht


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Das mit dem präzise stimmt, aber man kann nicht alles haben


Naja, einfach mal selber vergleichen, womit man besser klar kommt, bzw. wo einem die direkte Verarbeitung der Eingabe besser gefällt, ich bin da halt beim 3GS gelandet, wenn andere lieber mit einem Stift hantieren, dann sollten die sich einfach ein anderes Gerät kaufen, gezwungen wird man zu nichts 

Imo (!) kommt an die Multitouch-Steuerung vom iPhone-Touchscreen NICHTS heran, da es sich butterweich und kinderleicht bedienen lässt, und nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit von ~30min schlicht un ergreifend "flutscht", da alle darauf laufenden Anwedneungen perfekt auf die Touch-Eingabe hin zugeschnitten sind und flüssig animiert sind, wie gesagt: Probesession verlangen uns selber ausprobieren, danach sich erst seine Meinung bilden.


----------



## DarthTK (30. August 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> ...Probesession verlangen uns selber ausprobieren, danach sich erst seine Meinung bilden.



Das ist aber das größte Problem heutzutage. Man kann kaum, oder gar nicht, irgendwelche Handys ausprobieren. Höchstens mal anfassen. In diesem Fall ist man halt auf Tests in Zeitschriften und/oder Angaben der Nutzer angewiesen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. August 2009)

DarthTK schrieb:


> Das ist aber das größte Problem heutzutage. Man kann kaum, oder gar nicht, irgendwelche Handys ausprobieren. Höchstens mal anfassen. In diesem Fall ist man halt auf Tests in Zeitschriften und/oder Angaben der Nutzer angewiesen.


Sry, aber das ist Blödsinn, geh in ein Mobilfunkgeschäft deiner Wahl (T-Punkt, O2-Shop, Vodafone ... die Billigbuden hingegen könnten sich dagegen sträuben) und sag einfach, dass du dich für dieses oder jenes Gerät interessierst und einmal vorher probieren willst, für gewöhnlich liegen die da aus und können ausprobiert werden, die wollen dir die Dinger schließlich samt Vertrag verkaufen, alternativ kann man auch in vielen Saturn-Filialen etliche Geräte antesten.


----------



## DarthTK (30. August 2009)

Beim T-Punkt das iPhone konnte man wirklich ausprobieren. Der Rest nur anfassen, und jedes Mal fragen usw. ist mir zu doof. Zumal man in größeren Märkten wie MM oder Saturn mit der Lupe nach (fachkundigem) Personal suchen darf. Zumindest erlebe ich das hier immer wieder.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. August 2009)

DarthTK schrieb:


> Beim T-Punkt das iPhone konnte man wirklich ausprobieren. Der Rest nur anfassen, und jedes Mal fragen usw. ist mir zu doof. Zumal man in größeren Märkten wie MM oder Saturn mit der Lupe nach (fachkundigem) Personal suchen darf. Zumindest erlebe ich das hier immer wieder.


Nun, im Saturn gibts immer 1-3 Mitarbeiter, die nur für die verschiedenen Handy-Verträge da sind, die einfach mal suchen/ansprechen, die geben einem auch entsprechende Beratung zu den Geräten, die sind schließlich für nichts anderes da am arbeiten, man muss sich nur trauen die anzusprechen ! 


Und in den T-Punkten ..... tja, wenn man sich nicht traut, die zu "nerven" mit Probevorführungen ....


----------



## DarthTK (30. August 2009)

Ich hab selbst mal nen Kaufmannsberuf im Verkauf gelernt. Von daher möchte ich vom Verkäufer angesprochen werden, wenn ich schon suchend nach etwas schaue  Aber egal. Bisher hatte ich eigentlich immer ein Handy, was mir getaugt hatte. Sogar mein aller erstes. Irgendein Motorola mit ausziehbarer Antenne und Drei-Zeilen-Display


----------



## Rotax (30. August 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Die sollten ihr Geld mal nicht in sinnlose Werbung stecken, sondern in die Entwicklung, damit das Ding auch mal wirklich was taugt.




Komisch, scheinbar fahren sie mit ihrer Werbe-Strategie richtig, so viele wie die von den Dingern verkaufen. HTC könnte ja auch mal Werbung machen???

Zugegeben, die Anpreisung von Copy and Paste klingt für einen der sich bisschen auskennt schon komisch.

Aber schon an deiner Aussage dass du den Touchscreen mit dem Fingernagel bedienst sieht man dass du nicht viel über das iPhone weisst... mit Fingernagel is da bauartbedingt nix, aber wurde ja schon erwähnt. Multitouch ist geil, ich denke mal apple hats halt patentiert... das iPhone lässt sich komplett mit einer Handy bedienen... auch hier sieht man wieder dass du wohl noch kein iPhone in der Hand hattest bzw. dich mit der Technik auskennst bzw. auseinandergesetzt hast.


----------



## DarthTK (30. August 2009)

Naja, ich kannte zuvor auch nicht die Tatsache, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Touchscreens gibt. Kann e ssein, dass es nur dann funktioniert, wenn die "Quelle" auch Elektrizität an der Oberfläsche hat? Der Mensch hat es ja in gewisser Weise, da der Körper auch nur mit solchen Signalen funktioniert


----------



## braini86 (31. August 2009)

ganz genau


----------



## Dennisth (31. August 2009)

DarthTK schrieb:


> Naja, ich kannte zuvor auch nicht die Tatsache, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Touchscreens gibt. Kann e ssein, dass es nur dann funktioniert, wenn die "Quelle" auch Elektrizität an der Oberfläsche hat? Der Mensch hat es ja in gewisser Weise, da der Körper auch nur mit solchen Signalen funktioniert



Ein Touchscreen ist nichts anderes als ein normales LCD/OLED (oder was auch immer) Display wo eine Art "Folie" drübergespannt wird, die mit einem Controller verbunden ist. Diese Steuerungseinheit merkt es, wenn du auf das Display (die Folie) drückst und kann dann die Position wo gedrückt wird errechnen. Dies gibt er dann ans Betriebssystem weiter und das verarbeitet die Eingabe. 

Man sollte auch bedenken, dass alle heutigen Touchgeräte auch Multitouch (2+ finger auf dem Touchscreen) unterstützen. Das einzige Problem ist a. Das Patent von Apple zu kriegen und b. Das Betriebssystem zu verändern, dass es mit multiblen Eingaben umgehen kann.

@Topic:
Kauf dir dass, was dir gefällt. Am besten im Handyshop einmal alle ansehen und selber bedienen und dann Entscheiden.

mfg
Dennisth


----------

